# USB PC Adapter



## erwin88 (27 Juli 2015)

Guten Tag. 

Ich habe mir einen USB PC Adapter für simatic_s7 gekauft. Habe den Treiber installiert und kann nun in der Einstellung der Schnittstelle PC Adapter auswählen.

Nun mein Problem:
Im "Dialogfeld Eigenschaften PC Adapter", kann ich bei "Lokaler Anschluss" nur com1 auswählen. Die Möglichkeit USB ist nicht gegeben.
Demzufolge kann ich keine Verbindung zur CPU herstellen. Jedesmal wird Verbindungsproblem angezeigt.

Ich habe die simatic version 5.4 sp1

Liegt das an der Version? Ab welcher Version kann man überhaupt einen USB Adapter benutzen?
Kann ich meine Version updaten?

Vielen Dank
Gruß Erwin


----------



## van (27 Juli 2015)

Du hast so ein Adapter ?







Dann musst du "Pc Adapter USB" auswählen, kann auch leicht änderst heißen USB muss aber im Namen vorkommen


----------



## erwin88 (27 Juli 2015)

Ich habe nicht den originalen Adapter. 

Nachdem ich die Treiber installiert habe, hatte ich zusätzlich folgende Auswahlmöglichkeiten im Dialogfenster PC/PG Schnittstelle:PC Adapter (Auto) 
PC Adapter (MPI)
PC Adapter (PROFIBUS)

Wenn ich dann PC Adapter (Auto) oder PC Adapter (MPI) auswähle, müsste ich die Möglichkeit haben (laut Beschreibung) unter "Loker Anschluss" USB auszuwählen. 
Ich kann aber nur com1 auswählen.


----------



## van (27 Juli 2015)

Als was erscheint denn der Nachbau USB Adapter im Windows Gerätemanager ?

Die alten Nachbau Adapter die ich kenne haben sich meistens als Com Port angemeldet.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Juli 2015)

erwin88 schrieb:


> Ich habe die simatic version 5.4 sp1


Deine Windows-Version ist höchstens XP SP2 oder 2003 SP1?

Harald


----------



## erwin88 (27 Juli 2015)

Ich habe Windows XP sp2 installiert.
Was genau im Gerätemanager steht kann ich gerade nicht sagen, komme erst in 1h wieder am Pc dran. Antwort folgt.


----------



## erwin88 (28 Juli 2015)

Ich muss mich korrigieren: Windows XP mit sp3 ist installiert.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juli 2015)

Windows XP SP3 - da brauchst Du mindestens Step7 V5.4 SP4

Welche SIMATIC Software Pakete sind mit welchem Microsoft Windows-Betriebssystem verträglich?

Harald


----------



## erwin88 (28 Juli 2015)

Weiß einer von euch wo man 5.4 sp3 und sp4 runterladen kann?
Irgendwie konnte ich nichts finden.


----------



## ChristophD (28 Juli 2015)

Hallo,

kann man nicht weil die Versionen nicht mehr supported werden.
Frag am besten per support request direkt bei Siemens an ob sie die noch für dich als Download zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## erwin88 (28 Juli 2015)

Hallo 

Ok werde ich mal versuchen.

Gruß Erwin


----------



## erwin88 (28 Juli 2015)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## erwin88 (28 Juli 2015)

Guten Tag, zusammen.

Ich habe nun meine Software hochgerüstet auf "simatic Step 7 5.4 sp5". Leider kein erfolg. 
Ich kann in der Schnittstellen-Konfiguration immer noch nicht USB auswählen. Weiterhin ist COM1 die einzige Auswahlmöglichkeit. 
Die Verbindung zur CPU ist nicht möglich. 

Weiß noch jemand einen Rat, was ich falsch mache?

Gruß 
Erwin


----------

